
Introducing Teletype for Atom: Code collaboratively in real time - petercooper
https://github.com/blog/2468-introducing-teletype-for-atom-code-collaboratively-in-real-time
======
rbanffy
Now someone needs to add sound effects of an ASR-33 Teletype...

------
petercooper
I thought the timing of this was interesting given Visual Studio Live Share
today.

